# ARX speakers



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

The A5 is a new inexpensive speaker that uses unbelievably long throw XBL^2 midwoofers and a planar tweeter and about 90db sensitivity with an easy to drive impedance. It's currently scheduled for a pre-release groupbuy if anyone is interested. The preliminary report I've read so far is that it'll be an outstanding value even at its MSRP with great dynamics, copper shorting rings for low distortion, and what appears to be a well done crossover. Maybe someone at HTS wants to order a pair and review it for us :innocent:

(Not me... i just spent all my expendable income on something.. grande that you'll find out about later :devil: )


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

GranteedEV said:


> The A5 is a new inexpensive speaker that uses unbelievably long throw XBL^2 midwoofers and a planar tweeter and about 90db sensitivity with an easy to drive impedance. It's currently scheduled for a pre-release groupbuy if anyone is interested. The preliminary report I've read so far is that it'll be an outstanding value even at its MSRP with great dynamics, copper shorting rings for low distortion, and what appears to be a well done crossover. Maybe someone at HTS wants to order a pair and review it for us :innocent:
> 
> (Not me... i just spent all my expendable income on something.. grande that you'll find out about later :devil: )


Knowing you, whatever you have up your sleeve is going to be quite impressive. To say the least and I look forward to you're unveiling. The A5 seems like an excellent Speaker and the combination of a Planar Tweeter and 90db Efficiency is quite a feat.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I've been pestering Mr. Lane for at least a year about the A5. My understanding is that a lot of development time was spent on the crossover. 

After I get a pair of constant directivity speakers to try, I may get these. I almost bought the A1 just to hear it (only $249/pair), but decided to wait for the new, more efficient tower.

If anybody gets to hear these, please post! I think Arx is a very high value brand.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

I have no room for towers - however, I am thinking about the A2
I hope the tweeter is better, than the Martin Logan ATF one.


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

I just bought the Arx A1 bookshelfs and A2 LCR a few weeks ago. All I can say is wow, fantastic speakers, upgraded from Axiom M22s and VP150 V2. 

Such a non fatiquing sound, but not recessed in anyway that I've noticed. Upper and midbass are excellent, very punchy, but the bookshelfs do have a low sensitivty 85db. The finish is very similar to Axioms black oak V2 finish. Its not fancy in anyway, its not going to match something from Paradigm or Aperion but its clean and simple. Very solid cabinets very hefty. 

I would be jumping in on the group buy going on a TAI/Arx but I need to sell those Axioms. I believe Jon is looking for a few more people to join the GB and will take deposits in two weeks or so. And he is also throwing in a free pair of A1 bookshelfs and the option to get an A2 center at half price plus shipping. He has his official GB sign up over at the TAI forum.

I just happen to stumble across TAI/Arx and was curious about them and seen there was a pair of B Stock A1s available at $199.00 and couldn't pass up a deal like that. Every email I've sent Jon his has responded really quickly, I ordered the A1s later in the day and he went out of his way to ship them out same day.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback on the A1's gtpsuper24. :T

The finish on all ARX speakers is a vinyl wrap, to keep cost down. The design is focused on the drivers and crossover. Sounds like the box is fairly hefty to boot.

There was talk a while ago about possible veneers for the A5.


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

Arx A1 compared to Axiom M2 V2
I'll get some pics of the crossover and woofers, the Axioms woofers are tiny compared to the XBL2s


----------



## alphaiii (Nov 30, 2007)

I'd still like to try out Arx speakers at some point... can't justify the hit in shipping costs each way just to demo them though... (unless I really like them and kept them of course)


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Any more info on when the 5's will be available?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

alphaiii said:


> I'd still like to try out Arx speakers at some point... can't justify the hit in shipping costs each way just to demo them though... (unless I really like them and kept them of course)


I think there may be something to them - however, I can not talk myself into testing them.
I will let you go first this time.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Group buy? Where? Realease date? when?:dontknow::dontknow::dontknow:


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

tcarcio said:


> Group buy? Where? Realease date? when?:dontknow::dontknow::dontknow:


The manufacturer forum. Sign up and post your interest. No release date as of yet. http://www.theaudioinsider.com/forum/showthread.php?1526-Arx-A5-Group-Buy-tally.

I was in, but decided I have enough speakers for now. I really do want a pair of A5's... I may change my mind again. :scratch:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks....:wave:


----------



## Jon Lane (Oct 9, 2010)

I just found this thread thanks to a joint forum member and want to chime in with a word of thanks. As the Arx designer and maker, we'd like to offer anything we can do support HTS and the Arx thread. Thanks!


----------



## Jon Lane (Oct 9, 2010)

One more comment to respond to a previous comment in the thread: The Arx planar tweeter is a second-gen device for this series of product (which originally was the Acculine brand, a joint effort between us and BG in Nevada, who pioneered planar manufacturing in North America and where I spent some years.)

This new device we feel has the response benefits suitable for use with the new SplitGap technology in Arx's bass and midbass, which in turn fairly revolutionized this genre of product for us. As it turns out, this tweeter can actually hang with SplitGap, including the three SplitGap drivers + midrange in the A5...


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Jon Lane said:


> I just found this thread thanks to a joint forum member and want to chime in with a word of thanks. As the Arx designer and maker, we'd like to offer anything we can do support HTS and the Arx thread. Thanks!


Welcome to the forum Jon. Nice that you could join us. :T


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

tcarcio said:


> Group buy? Where? Realease date? when?:dontknow::dontknow::dontknow:


I saw the link for the group buy, but where are the specs for this speaker? I haven't seen dimensions, driver complement, pictures, etc information...does look like an amazing intro deal if they are anything better than decent.


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

Pictures http://www.theaudioinsider.com/foru...-Tower-prototypes...-Group-Buy-UPDATE-on-pg-2!
http://www.theaudioinsider.com/foru...prototypes...-Group-Buy-UPDATE-on-pg-2!/page5 towards the middle of the page comparing A3 tower to A5 tower

Drivers at planar tweeter, 5.25" XBL2 midrange and 3 XBL2 midwoofers/bass

Dimensions 40.35 x 7.1 x 10.25in 

I think weight for each tower is in the 50-60lb range. 

black ash PVC finish 

6ohm with no impedance dips like 3 ohm.


----------



## Jon Lane (Oct 9, 2010)

ironglen said:


> I saw the link for the group buy, but where are the specs for this speaker? I haven't seen dimensions, driver complement, pictures, etc information...does look like an amazing intro deal if they are anything better than decent.


gtpsuper has graciously filled in most of the details, but the A5 is an A3 with two more drivers: It's physically the same chassis, but with an extra bass driver and a dedicated 5.25" midrange. The midrange uses a low reactance motor and aluminum phase plug but the same frame as the woofers. The A3's mass-loading chamber is deleted from the A5.

It specs at 90+dB (1W/1M power resp.) but since it's a 6 ohm system, the sensitivity will be higher. F3 is in the mid forties (-6dB in the mid thirties) which is a touch lower than the A3.


----------



## Jon Lane (Oct 9, 2010)

Minor correction: The A5 midrange is not SplitGap - not needed in this application.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Jon Lane said:


> I just found this thread thanks to a joint forum member and want to chime in with a word of thanks. As the Arx designer and maker, we'd like to offer anything we can do support HTS and the Arx thread. Thanks!


Glad you could join us, Jon!


----------



## Zac911 (Jan 24, 2009)

I am looking forward to the launch of the A5. I signed up ( late ) for their group buy and am hoping I am able to get in on it. As much as I am anxiously awaiting these I can appreciate the time taken to properly design the crossover.


----------



## Zac911 (Jan 24, 2009)

Just as an update on this-- Jon mentioned on his website the A5 would have the ability to be bi-amp'd. Nice flexibility for those of you that have extra power on tap. I picked up and A2 to audition while waiting for the A5 and I really like the planar tweet. Very smooth and detailed without the fatigue at higher volumes. The cab was more solid that I had expected and the finish was cleaner that I expected as well.


----------

